# Software installation/installer issues



## sereneturmoil (Dec 8, 2010)

I have recently run into an issue where my 13" macbook (Jan 2008) suddenly developed issues with the installer. Every time I attempt to install new software it proceeds through the installer process as per normal until the actual "installation" step. At which point installer fails to progress beyond "Waiting for other installations to complete...". I have checked various other forums and run the Apple supplied Disk Doctor utility and have not been able to find or resolve the problem. I would appreciate any answers or possible causes that could be provided. Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What are you trying to install, and does it say what other installers it is waiting for?


----------



## sereneturmoil (Dec 8, 2010)

I've actually tried to install several things, such as: the latest iTunes update; Apple Remote Desktop; TightVNC; and, various other program applications. Unfortunately, it doesn't give any indication of what other installations it's waiting for either.


----------



## Aviv123 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, you need to check your macbook or ask for help from its tech support...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you running the installer from an admin account? If so, try starting up in "safe mode". You do this by turning on the Mac, and as soon as you hear the bong, hold down the shift key, and keep it help down until you see a screen say it's loading in safe mode or with extensions disabled.


----------

